# rewiring hf dust collector to 220 volt



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

So I've never rewired a tool to 220v but I only have 2 spaces left in my sub panel and I need a new 220 volt outlet for a welder I just got. The plan is to use the same outlet for both the dust collector and the mig welder which means I have to switch the dust collector to 220v. What stuff do I need to get? should i have an electrician check my work? The little box with the wire running into it says "115 volt" will i need to replace this box? Anything helps including videos or web pages.

Thanks!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

To start, the fan motor of your dust collector need to be rated for 220 Volt.
When you get your replacement motor, you should able to follow the wiring instruction that comes with it.
Often there is a wire diagram on the motor or in the wire compartment/plate.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

It is rated for 110 volt or it can be rewired to 220 volt


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

If it's not a dual voltage motor, you're stuck on 110V. If it is, the wiring diagram will show the changes that need to be made.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't change the voltage on the motor!! The breaker must be for a 220v. (the trip handles are pinned together) and proper amps for the welder. As for an extra 110 check the name of the breaker box. Check at a elect supply store. Many brands makes a piggy back breaker. Which gives you 2 breakers in the same space. Or if it's a ITE, GE, Sometimes they'll have breakers that take up 2 spaces about 1" wide. They can be replaced with 2 slimline breakes. A 2 for 1 swap. Either way is safe. Working on 440 3 phase while hot scares me !!!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

You should probably call an electrician. Not being familiar with what you are doing could result in burning your shop/house down.


----------

